# It's the time to be outdoors again.



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

Aloha BH
I took your wise council and dropped my draw weight to shoot those 540's, safely.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Nice lookin' rig you got there Hawaiian Archer. I had a BT Constitution a few years ago. Nice bow.

Its gonna be a few more months before many of us get outdoors.  Enjoy your location. I'm clearing my indoors 'honey do list' before spring. My wife knows once the weather warms up where I will be. :wink:


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

It' still indoor season here!:sad: But I do like indoors anyway and it beats trying to stomp in the snow to shoot foam or field spots. I was just paper tuning and doing some 12 yards practice in the upstairs hallway preparing to spank some indoor 5 spot butt tomorrow evening.

But when the outdoor thing starts here I am SOOOoooo there!


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

Aloha
We have 1 more state indoor championship shoot in March, after that it's outdoors baby.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hawaiian Archer said:


> Aloha BH
> I took your wise council and dropped my draw weight to shoot those 540's, safely.


Cool...Good luck this year. That setup should do ya good:thumb:

But as for time to go outside...not yet for me. It was 30 with a good wind today....but we are getting closer to the time


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*outdoor season*

It's OUTDOOR season here in northwestern PA.
Temps between 20 and 35 degrees.
No mosquitos, no black flies, no gnats, no deer flies and no sweat in your eyes.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

lucky dog! it's been minus 20 here last few days...


----------



## stamper1924 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hawaiian Archer,

We’ve had perfect weather for the past 2 weeks…sunny, 80 degrees and almost no wind. Here’s a photo of the Koko Head range. I say “perfect” weather because at the Koko Head range there is usually a steady 10-15 mph wind coming off the Molokai Channel which would be just off to the right of the picture.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

What I would give for some warmer temps aorund my neck of the woods


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Its been a little cool around here, but after I got back from Vegas, I switched all my stuff over for outdoor. Shot a field half Wednesday in 40 degree weather with a decent wind (only had to deal with that the first 4 targets till i got in the woods a little deeper). Man did it feel good. Working with a questionable set of marks I fired off a 263 half (about what I averaged last year) so I was pretty happy with it. We have been shooting indoor since October, and I am totally burnt out on it, except for the barn shoots that is...supposed to be high 50's tomorrow...I'll be shooting field for sure...


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

It was 12 here this morning. We are supposed to have snow tonight . . . looks like a few more weeks of indoor here. :sad: Can't wait to get outside again . . . looking forward to April.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Mr. October said:


> It was 12 here this morning. We are supposed to have snow tonight . . . looks like a few more weeks of indoor here. :sad: Can't wait to get outside again . . . looking forward to April.


I'll shoot a couple for you tomorrow...


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

You folks make me glad I live in the desert. Been shooting field all winter in practice and a club I'm in is putting on their 3rd field shoot of the season on the 30th of March (28 target combined).

I started wearing shorts again this week as it has finally gotten out of the 60s. Cold winter for us. During the summer months when all of you are enjoying shooting outdoors, we hid from the heat. If we shoot it is early in the AM to be done by 10 AM before it hits 100.

Dave


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

psargeant said:


> I'll shoot a couple for you tomorrow...


Thanks Pat . . . I'll . . . uh . . . toss a couple shovel fulls of snow for you. :embara: :smow:



Dave T said:


> You folks make me glad I live in the desert. Been shooting field all winter in practice and a club I'm in is putting on their 3rd field shoot of the season on the 30th of March (28 target combined).
> 
> I started wearing shorts again this week as it has finally gotten out of the 60s. Cold winter for us. During the summer months when all of you are enjoying shooting outdoors, we hid from the heat. If we shoot it is early in the AM to be done by 10 AM before it hits 100.
> 
> Dave


:brick: Shut up Dave!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Mr. October said:


> Thanks Pat . . . I'll . . . uh . . . toss a couple shovel fulls of snow for you. :embara: :smow:
> All you gotta do is move south...I did...


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

This is just the reason I have my doubts about the WAF's third shoot in Hartford making it. Guys want to start flinging arrows for more than 20 yds. It's a hormonal change which occurs every spring
How about the WAF taking that last shoot out of doors to a warm climate and shooting an international style round with field faces or a target round.
We shot the Senior Games at Disney's Wide World of Sports one year and it's a great venue to think about. Anywhere warm, cheap to fly to and with other things to do right close by, would be fine by me. Suggestions??
Steve Boylan's been pushing this outdoor format switch for a long time but WAF, I think, has a big time hearing problem. Let's get together at Hartford and shout at them, WE WANT TO SHOOT MORE THAN 20 YARDS. 
Joe B.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I didn't even consider going to Hartford this year because of the format change. I was planning on coming to Pitt or whever they moved it to before that. 

I like the Disney idea...that I would come to...by April I want to be outdoor shooting field...


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Hartford*

We were going to go to Hartford to reluctantly shoot another 20 yard indoor tournament this late in the year. Unfortunately the group we travel with are not interested in another 20 yard shoot. It is unfortunate because they have been willing to go with us to AC and Pittsburg to shoot the long distances with their outdoor bows. I tried my best to convince the brain trust that we needed to shoot at least 25 meters and preferably 45 yds or longer. Fell on deaf ears. It's their bed, I hope they like sleeping in it.
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

zenarch said:


> This is just the reason I have my doubts about the WAF's third shoot in Hartford making it. Guys want to start flinging arrows for more than 20 yds. It's a hormonal change which occurs every spring
> How about the WAF taking that last shoot out of doors to a warm climate and shooting an international style round with field faces or a target round.
> We shot the Senior Games at Disney's Wide World of Sports one year and it's a great venue to think about. Anywhere warm, cheap to fly to and with other things to do right close by, would be fine by me. Suggestions??
> Steve Boylan's been pushing this outdoor format switch for a long time but WAF, I think, has a big time hearing problem. Let's get together at Hartford and shout at them, WE WANT TO SHOOT MORE THAN 20 YARDS.
> Joe B.



Sounds exactly like what I was thinking....I am not a HUGE indoor fan as most know. But I shoot it....however I really can't see myself ever really wanting to go to Hartford. Since I am not going to Nationals this year...my Mystics will be setup for field very shortly....

Something needs to be done to change the format....indoors in some/most places starts well before Xmas....all the bigger shoots are prior to Vegas....then between Vegas and Nationals (or just before or shortly after the two) all of the state and regional shoots take place....There shouldn't be another MAJOR 20 yd shoot run by the NFAA AFTER Indoor Nationals. I was really looking forward to going to the Pittsburgh/Atlantic City style shoot....now I really regret not being able to go last year.


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

stamper1924 said:


> Hawaiian Archer,
> 
> We’ve had perfect weather for the past 2 weeks…sunny, 80 degrees and almost no wind. Here’s a photo of the Koko Head range. I say “perfect” weather because at the Koko Head range there is usually a steady 10-15 mph wind coming off the Molokai Channel which would be just off to the right of the picture.


Aloha Stamper
Wen I goin come I goin pm you so we can hook up fo go koko head range I neva been dea before.


It's was 71 degrees today went golfing
after our last indoor I'll be setting up for outdoors can't wait to fling past 20. 
Thanks again BH the 540's are flying great, I'm thinking of shooting them for our last state indoor, (not) I think I need all the line cutting I can get.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Well . . the weather pundits got it wrong . . again! It didn't snow. I saw a few flakes driving home from a tournament last night. (And there was some snow too!  ).

But to what Joe said . . . this has been my feeling about the format change for Hartford all along. Pittsburgh was convenient for me . . though not as convenient as AC. But I LOVED that 40/50/60 format. It was a great warm-up for outdoor. I have absolutely ZERO interest in another 20 yard format. 

Plus . . why would I want to go to CT in mid-April?????  That is basically still winter there. I think the WAF had a big swing & a miss on that one! 

The rap with the 40/50/60 format was that it was too expensive to rent an arena that big. But who says it has to be inside?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hawaiian Archer said:


> Aloha Stamper
> Wen I goin come I goin pm you so we can hook up fo go koko head range I neva been dea before.
> 
> 
> ...


That is great news...I am happy I could help you out and get you squared away

I think I am gonna start charging you all for arrow help :wink: Jerry your bill is in the mail also

I would bet that if you shot the Navigators indoors...you would shoot the same score as you would with fat arrows (unless it's a NAA face). IF it's a 5 spot face...I would shoot the Navigators and not think aboout it


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mr. October said:


> Well . . the weather pundits got it wrong . . again! It didn't snow. I saw a few flakes driving home from a tournament last night. (And there was some snow too!  ).
> 
> But to what Joe said . . . this has been my feeling about the format change for Hartford all along. Pittsburgh was convenient for me . . though not as convenient as AC. But I LOVED that 40/50/60 format. It was a great warm-up for outdoor. I have absolutely ZERO interest in another 20 yard format.
> 
> ...


Isn't it funny that the NATIONAL *FIELD ARCHERY *ASSOCIACTION only has ONE big field shoot but tons of INDOOR shoots :doh:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Isn't it funny that the NATIONAL *FIELD ARCHERY *ASSOCIACTION only has ONE big field shoot but tons of INDOOR shoots :doh:


LOL! Maybe if the truth be told, perhaps us archers are a bunch of sissies that want to shoot indoors. Who knows . . . 

I do have to admit . . there is a 70m indoor shoot in Canada in mid-March that would be fun to go to but I can't make it up there and back that weekend with work obligations. It is funny though that they can find an affordable venue for a 70m shoot but the WAF claims 40/50/60 indoor is too pricey.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Isn't it funny that the NATIONAL *FIELD ARCHERY *ASSOCIACTION only has ONE big field shoot but tons of INDOOR shoots :doh:


I have heard it suggested, and personally am inclined to agree, it should be re-named the "National Indoor Archery Association". They do very little to promote field archery any more.

And, before someone suggests it, I have already discussed this at length with both my state rep and the regional rep.

Dave


----------



## stamper1924 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hawaiian Archer said:


> Aloha Stamper
> Wen I goin come I goin pm you so we can hook up fo go koko head range I neva been dea before.



Shoots brah. Jus let me know.


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

Aloha
I'm going to miss the state indoor championship this week because of baseball (I coach my son's youth baseball team) but it's going to be 70's outside so I don't mind.:wink:


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

We're dealing with typical spring weather, temps have warmed up to above freezing during the day but generally freezing at night. It's still snowing too. BUT all in all, it's starting to melt the winter's snow and I'm ready for a little warmth and green grass!


----------

